

PHP 5.5 Alpha adds coroutines - jfaucett
https://github.com/php/php-src/blob/php-5.5.0alpha1/NEWS

======
beatgammit
Why don't they just let it die?

~~~
ericclemmons
Let what die? Coroutines or PHP? I don't see how either one would add value to
your comment.

